# ViP922 - S1.17 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith

The version start spooling for five ranges of SN.


----------



## P Smith

Some tidbits (dedicated to that jerk - Scott):


Code:


 S117 part1 : <code> 			supersede if BS='1[1-5]3[1-2]' and FW= 'AAA1'-'DLH1','S100'-'S117'
 S117 part2 :'WeatherAppTile.tgz'	supersede if FW= 'AAA1'-'DLH1','S100'-'S117'
 S117 part3 :'A030_signed.tgz' 		supersede if FW= 'AAA1'-'DLH1','S100'-'S117'
 S117 part4 :'firmware_3_3_50.tgz' 	supersede if FW= 'AAA1'-'DLH1','S100'-'S117'
 S117 part5 : <code>  			supersede if FW= 'AAA1'-'DLH1','S100'-'S116'
and if
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[1-5]3[1-3]' & 'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-SU-Z2-3].': 
	R0089041729-R0093387985 
	R0093925443-R0093925443 
	R0128010045-R0128010045 
	R0128027610-R0128027610 
	R0127762957-R0127762957


----------



## MrMiller

The 922 always had the weather application.


----------



## P Smith

MrMiller said:


> The 922 always had the weather application.


 You mean the spool is not surprised you ?  Perhaps it giving new version ? Or expended features ? Or less bugs ?

Seems to me you telling something like in Oregon regularly raining ... So what ? Each rain is new rain and it will be different. Duh !


----------



## MrMiller

Maybe if you had a 922 you would know what your talking about. You missed the main new feature of this software (and it is not the weather application.)

The big new feature is the new on demand and Blockbuster application.

Everything you posted above is completely meaningless to anyone here, the only one amused with your post is you.

What kind of receivers do you have?


----------



## P Smith

Then post about the FW additions. Will better then bickering, mr Scott.
Also, keep the _"Everything you posted above is *completely meaningless to anyone here*, the only one amused with your post is you"_ for yourself if you don't get valuable info from first post.
Anyone here have better understanding, at least any kid would take serial number and compare with their 922 to be sure it 's upgrading or not.

Adding to that, if you have something to say about new FW - say it, without 'be exclusive for your site only'.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

With Dish not posting release notes on a reliable schedule, I'm not sure we know anything about this release until regular customers start posting about having new firmware.

I would have thought someone would have posted by now if there was a big new feature.

_On a moderation note... let's not argue with each other, but discuss the new firmware if you have it and are having different experiences with it. Thanks!_


----------



## P Smith

Got the version, yes [email protected] is here, start DL one free concert "Green Day Live At The Fox Theater", waiting, 3/4 of progress bar stay for a couple minutes without changes ...

Back to normal functioning. Seems to me it will take time on my 3 Mbps line ...


----------



## Marcus S

Right off the BAT... Home Media (DLNA) broken. Black screen of death with a cursor in the middle of it. That means no Pandora, No Netfllix, No Hulu and no anything DLNA via PlayOn / Media Mall (a DLNA transport via PC/laptop), Microsoft Media Player, etc... Simply Brilliant Dish.


----------



## P Smith

Well, they want the [email protected] push out the door. What the DNLA give them in monetary aspect ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Marcus S said:


> Right off the BAT... Home Media (DLNA) broken. Black screen of death with a cursor in the middle of it. That means no Pandora, No Netfllix, No Hulu and no anything DLNA via PlayOn / Media Mall (a DLNA transport via PC/laptop), Microsoft Media Player, etc... Simply Brilliant Dish.


Was DLNA working in S116? I ask because, while I remember trying it out earlier... the PC I was using was quite slow and gave poor results so I stopped using it. I was considering running something on my iMac but hadn't actually tried yet.

IF it was still working in S116, maybe it was something simple that they broke and maybe it can be fixed quickly once they know. Somehow I always get the impression that there aren't that many people using DLNA on the 922.


----------



## SandyG3

Same here; home media is broken (black screen with cursor). However good news is blockbuster streaming works great. Watched a HiDef movie (which streamed while I was watching it, it only buffered for about 10 seconds before starting) and also downloaded 3 other movies last night. They all showed up in my rental queue this morning. So far I'm happy!!!


----------



## AZ.

So it takes 7 months to get a working BBMP and they didnt get the bugs worked out? 

I guess when in comes down to anything on the 922 it is always a disaster when it starts out!!!


----------



## P Smith

I would assign "half baked" status to the [email protected] addition:
- scheduled download all 4 free movies (2xHD, 2xSD)
- didn't watch anything from start (in my case waiting period wasn't 10 sec, more then 5 min for sure)
- morning time found all four finish downloading
- only 2 HD are normal movies (at full full length and right content)
- rest 2 SD are 5 mins trailers  while description telling its full time recordings


----------



## P Smith

Latest news: [email protected] icon is GONE !

I saw 922's lights was on a few minutes ago, turned TV - 922 did reboot and after that [email protected] ICON is gone. WTF ?

Edit: I found [email protected] item under OnDemand icon in pull down list ... But the icon.

Also: that two SD 'movies' (actually short trailers) gone too.

Well, it become messy ...
In MyRentals and [email protected] it display differently: [email protected] doesn't have these two free SD movies now; MyRentals do shows all four, but with new twist - "Martha ..." still has only a few minutes of its trailer while "My Week .." disabled totally - do not play at all and in a description it's not free and has two variants SD and HD.


----------



## P Smith

Good news: S1.18 start spooling at 129W... now covering 300+ boxes.


----------



## Marcus S

Stewart Vernon said:


> Was DLNA working in S116? I ask because, while I remember trying it out earlier... the PC I was using was quite slow and gave poor results so I stopped using it. I was considering running something on my iMac but hadn't actually tried yet.
> 
> IF it was still working in S116, maybe it was something simple that they broke and maybe it can be fixed quickly once they know. Somehow I always get the impression that there aren't that many people using DLNA on the 922.


Yes it was working on 116 and fairly well. Sometimes I had to push reset on the 922 to see the DLNA devices on my network. I use it for Netflix, Hulu & Pandora quite frequently but with Playon / Media Mall you can stream 50 other channels as well. There was another problem when Dish COMM was enabled BUT not connected and wired ethernet was plugged into the 922 directly, the 922 would loose broadband connectivity after a while or streaming would freeze frame allot. Disabling Dish COMM fixes that issue.


----------



## [email protected]

Marcus S said:


> Yes it was working on 116 and fairly well. Sometimes I had to push reset on the 922 to see the DLNA devices on my network. I use it for Netflix, Hulu & Pandora quite frequently but with Playon / Media Mall you can stream 50 other channels as well. There was another problem when Home Link was enabled BUT not connected and wired ethernet was plugged into the 922 directly, the 922 would loose broadband connectivity after a while or streaming would freeze frame allot. Disabling Home Link fixes that issue.


If you would like me to report the DLNA issue with the upgrade, can you please send me your account number or phone number in a PM and I will have them take a look at this. This is the first report we have recieved about this issue. Thank you!

***If sending information for me to report this issue. please include the bootstrap verison from the System Info screen. (Menu twice on the remote) Thank you!


----------



## garygaryj

Two bugs so far detected on S117 (on my 922, anyway):

1. Earlier today, was checking out Blockbuster feature and filtering, etc., and also flipping around to different channels as well. At some point, the entire picture was black except the upper left rectangle mini-screen, which stayed functional, even for Channel up and down. But no way to get out of the black mode. No auto-return to normal screen. On/off worked, but when back on, back to all black with the small mini-screen working. Had to soft-reset, which took at least 15 min. to reset. Finally came back after about 14 or more of those Starting up screens on & off.

2. My iMac can no longer display the contents of my DVR, or my Timers, or Rentals, even though connecting to the DVR. Can display Live TV. But no DVR contents at all. However, went back to the old Dish Remote Access, and the contents came up right away.

NOTES ADDED ON 5/4/2012:

On # 2. -- After a lengthy chat session with DishOnline Chat - I went through all the usual things, and they wrote up a ticket finally. About 5 min. later they must have reset my Dish DVR satellite connection - got the whole reboot/update scenario. Came back up, and now my Dish Slinging is working again. (I have an iMac with latest Safari software.) So, whatever it was, it is fixable from DishOnline. Chat did say I wasn't the only one who reported this problem.

NOTE ADDED ON 5/5/2012:

On #2. -- Back to where I was before on dishonline DVR contents - can't see any.


----------



## P Smith

Continue testing [email protected] ...

- the [email protected] icon is back
- "My week with Marilyn" [free SD] is back; start downloading again ...
- as soon the DL started, all functioning of [email protected] went to drain - they can't share the Internet connection between DL process and getting [email protected] regular requests.


----------



## Marcus S

From day one I have never been able to watch programming via Sling through a proxy port, i.e. work, hotels, etc. As of 117 I cannot even set or change timers via dishonline.com. All I see is disk % full. Again, Dish needs to make Sling an opt out option. It's never worked since equipment install in Oct 2011 and I continue pay for something I will never be able to use.

After 5 mins on Media Center, the 922 goes into the Standby. I just let it sit there tonight to see what happens.

Programs still saving past there keep days. I'll compile a new list shortly.


----------



## SandyG3

Same thing here on the Home Networking screen. I clicked on it and just like Marcus S; my 922 went to Standby after a few minutes. I'm using the dish network power line adapter for reference. But I've used BlockBuster streaming to watch about 5 movies since Saturday and have downloaded a few more. So far so good.


----------



## umbertob

S118 spooled on my 922 some time between last night and tonight. The new software appears to have fixed the Home Media issue, my DLNA servers are back and streaming. Nice going, Dish! :righton:


----------

